# Little Bit



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

So I now have my second betta. Blue passed away a couple of weeks ago. I just couldn't go without another one. I got a very young one this time. I am told he's a crowntail. He is so much more braver than Blue ever was. I think this experience with a betta will be a little different. I got Little Bit from Petsmart. I had gotten Blue at the dollar store. 

This time around I've decided not to have any rocks on the bottom of the tank. I find it too difficult to clean without emptying the tank every time I clean. I also got a turkey baster at the dollar store to do some spot cleaning of uneaten food and excrement. 

I think Little Bit likes his new tank. He hides in the corner sometimes. But seems to like when I lift the lid of the tank and leave it open for awhile (I'm watching him.  )

He doesn't have much color, but I think it makes up for it in his personality already. Am I like a bad parent comparing my children?

Anyways, here are the pics I have of him so far.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

He is so tiny in this giant tank. I think he may be a little afraid to explore the bottom.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

A little Vine of my Little Bit. 

https://vine.co/v/ODjDKmLWMKi


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Little Bit has yet to go exploring in the bottom of the tank a piece of food started falling and he began to go after it. Then stopped and went back to the surface. I think he'll love the bottom once he gets his courage up.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

He finally got the courage to go to the bottom. I think I'm proud of my little fish.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

I like when I sit on the other side of the room and wave at him in the tank. He starts swimming back and forth when he seems me wave. I think it's cute. He probably wants food.


----------



## Greenapp1es (Dec 4, 2014)

Cauliflower said:


> He is so tiny in this giant tank. I think he may be a little afraid to explore the bottom.


Haha, it took me a good 5 minutes to actually *find* him in this picture. It's the "Where's Waldo" of the Aquarium World!

Really cute guy though. I'm sure he'll do great with you!


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Little Bit is such a different fish than my previous betta. He is so active. He's constantly trying to get my attention when I'm near his tank. He swims back and forth so excited. I love that he even gets excited when I wave at him from across the room. I had thought all bettas were kids slow and didn't di much moving. That is so far from the truth with this little guy. I love spending time with him throughout the day 
Today I did a little cleaning in his tank. I use a turkey baster to do the cleaning. Every time I'd dip the baster in he'd head over to check it out. He likes to chase the bubbles around that form when I am cleaning. He chases his own around, too.
I want to get a ping pong ball to put in his tank for him to play with. Or something similar. I think he'd enjoy it, even if it were just for a few minutes.


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Little Bit is doing great. I believe he's grown a little, too. I love how active he is. It's weird to have a betta that actually interacts with me. I had begun to think all bettas were rather slow and lazy. I am glad I went with a younger betta, too. I think that means he's a little more active than he would be if I'd gotten him when he was older. He's such an awesome guy.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

That's fun to have a perky fish!


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

New pic of Little Bit.  

I have seen him flare a couple of times. It's so cute. He's so tiny and his teeny little beard barely shows. So funny.  

I love my fish. 

Just finished doing a 20% water change. Can I just say I love that I don't have any rocks or anything at the bottom of the tank. Makes cleaning soooo much easier.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Cauliflower (Oct 24, 2013)

Little Bit seems to not be able to eat much at all. I break up his pellets for him so he can swallow them. I think I've been feeding him too much. I kept forgetting he is not a full grown betta yet. He can't take very many pellets even though he keeps scarfing down whatever I drop in. Time to really stick with the measurement of his eye for his tummy. But I think he may have a smaller stomach than his eyes right now. He keeps throwing up the food. I am guessing it's because he over ate.

I went to the dollar store today where I got my previous betta. While I was there I went to check out the bettas. They are HUGE! I think Blue could have been a year old when I got him. So he ended up living over two years.


----------

